# Handy Small Vacuum



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone else have and use one of these? 

We just purchased our second one after wearing our first one out. They now have two models; the original(71b) and new one(41b) which has a slightly bigger motor (5.5 amp versus 6), a longer cord (from 20' to 25'), plus a few other minor changes. But all in all, still pretty much the same unit. 

It certainly doesn't take the place of a shop vac or a hepa but for taking care of small things like cleaning along baseboards, reaching the tops of kitchen cabinets, and hauling up a ladder to get second story window sills, it's hard to beat.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Is that the modern day dust buster?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

epretot said:


> Is that the modern day dust buster?


Guess it could be considered to be similar. Never owned a DB so I couldn't compare the two. This does have a hose with attachments as well as the front pick-up area. Of the three job vacs we own, this one gets used the most.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

One of my first gigs involved a lot of exterior window repaints. And in bad shape ones. When unscraped em all these chips would fall into the sill. I'd pick em up by fist and use a spxkle knife as a dust pan. A wet rag. This and that. What a PIA.

Took me about a decade to discover this invention called a vacuum. Pretty handy tool. Lol


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I've always told myself I'm going to get one. But I never do. It's such a tim killer to constantly bust out the big vacuum for a small patch of dust


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I've always told myself I'm going to get one. But I never do. It's such a tim killer to constantly bust out the big vacuum for a small patch of dust Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


I got this one for that kinda stuff. It is on the shelf at the Home Depot. Small enuff and cheap enuff and picks up enuff. IMO
.http://t.homedepot.com/p/Stinger-2-5-Gal-Wet-Dry-Vac-WD2025/100021998


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I've always told myself I'm going to get one. But I never do. It's such a tim killer to constantly bust out the big vacuum for a small patch of dust
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


At the end of the day we like to run it over carpeted areas to tidy things up. Not a deep cleaning vac at all but the front part of this does a good job of quickly getting a carpet to look decent.

Your exactly right about the hassle of busting out a big vac just to take care of some small things.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Small vacs suck!:whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Small vacs suck!:whistling2:


Yeah, but in a good way.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I couldn't find a small vac for the life of me and I wasn't gonna splurge on the dyson cordless. I did find the small ridgid vac with built in dustpan and added the light weight long hose ridgid auto kit. Came in handy one day when I hit the brakes and a gallon of WB laq spilt in my front seat. The triangular brush heads work great on cabinet doors. This vac also sits nicely on stairs which is handy.


----------

